# 'haver' + 'participio'



## madrigal

Hola a todos. Me acabo de suscribir a este foro porque tengo muchas ganas de aprender este lenguaje. Me encanta la bossa nova y estoy enamorado de Brasil; aunque nunca he ido, quiero aprender un poco para planear un viaje.

En esta ocasión tengo dudas sobre el tiempo compuesto donde en español se usa el verbo 'haber' seguido del pasado participio. Quiero saber si en portugués-brasileño se usa tal tiempo. 

¿Es válido/común usar el equivalente de "yo he comprado este disco" en portugués?

A todo esto, ¿cómo se conjuga el verbo "haver" en pretérito?

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Madrigal, 

Para começar, você pode dar uma olhada aqui. 

Para conjugação de verbos, veja este dicionário, digite o verbo: haver e clique em conjugar.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, bem-vindo ao fórum. Embora não seja brasileiro, penso que este tópico não difere muito no português europeu e no brasileiro. A resposta à sua pergunta é complexa. Vou dividi-la em partes:

*1) É possível dizer em português o equivalente de he comprado? *

Sim, aparece algumas vezes em literatura (especialmente antiga) a construção "hei comprado". Mas hoje em dia é extremamente rara.

*2) Existe alguma paráfrase equivalente à espanhola que seja corrente no português contemporâneo? *

Sim, usando o verbo "ter" em vez de "haver": "tenho comprado". No entanto, esta não é a tradução mais habitual do espanhol _he comprado_.

*3) Então, como devo traduzir he comprado?*

Geralmente, traduz-se com o pretérito simples, "comprei". Em casos mais raros, poderá ser "tenho comprado". Depende do contexto. Para traduzir a frase _He comprado este disco_, tem mesmo de ser "Comprei este disco".


----------



## madrigal

Muito obrigado. Vocês ajudam-me muito com esta resposta.


----------



## BigStick

Hola!
sólo sé un poco de portugués, pero te puedo decir que por lo general se le agrega la terminación "ei" al verbo en participio. Ej:
"Eu compro este disco" (yo compro este disco)
"Eu comprei este disco" (yo he comprado este disco)


----------



## Outsider

Formalmente, equivale ao espanhol _compré_, embora tenha um sentido mais amplo, como se vê.


----------



## Vanda

Bigstick, não quero desanimar você,  mas a terminação -ei é só para a primeira pessoa. 

Pegando seu exemplo: comprar (pret.perfeito)
comprei 
compraste 
comprou 
comprámos 
comprastes 
compraram


----------



## Outsider

madrigal said:


> A todo esto, ¿cómo se conjuga el verbo "haver" en pretérito?


Já que perguntou, o pretérito do verbo "haver" é:

houve
houveste
houve
houvemos
houvestes
houveram

Mas hoje em dia praticamente só se usa a terceira pessoa do singular, "houve".


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil, só usamos em contextos formais com a forma do "haver" no pretérito perfeito:

"João havia feito um castelo de areia."

No Brasil, alguns falares Minas Gerais e Goiás usam bastante o verbo "haver" exprimindo desejo: 

"eu hei de comprar aquele DVD."
"Havemos de defendê-lo."


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> "eu hei de comprar aquele DVD."
> "Havemos de defendê-lo."




Esses dois exemplos são muito usados por aqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> No Brasil, alguns falares Minas Gerais e Goiás usam bastante o verbo "haver" exprimindo desejo:
> 
> "eu hei de comprar aquele DVD."
> "Havemos de defendê-lo."


 
Eu não saberia descrever os casos em que é usado o verbo haver na minha região, mas tem outras funções além de exprimir desejo. Às vezes exprime probabilidade e outras parece exprimir simplesmente futuro:

_Todos podem se candidatar, mas só hão de ser selecionados dois._
_Anda logo com isso que que seu pai já há de estar chegando._
_Não precisa trancar a porta que o Pedro disse que havia de chegar cedo._
_Podem ir dormir que eu só hei de chegar de madrugada._

Ainda fala-se assim no Alto Jequitinhonha, mas no resto do país é arcaico.

Quanto ao verbo *haver+particípio*, acho que só é comum no _pretérito mais que perfeito_, e mesmo assim é formal ou literário. Algo como _"hei comprado",_ como sugeriu o Outsider, talvez tenha desaparecido por aqui completamente porque eu nunca me deparei com uma construção assim.

Macunaíma


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não saberia descrever os casos em que é usado o verbo haver na minha região, mas tem outras funções além de exprimir desejo. Às vezes exprime probabilidade e outras parece exprimir simplesmente futuro:
> 
> _Todos podem se candidatar, mas só hão de ser selecionados dois._
> _Anda logo com isso que que seu pai já há de estar chegando._
> _Não precisa trancar a porta que o Pedro disse que havia de chegar cedo._
> _Podem ir dormir que eu só hei de chegar de madrugada._




A globo insistia em fazer os atores usarem essa construção nas novelas que se passavam em MG. Por isso eu sempre associei essa construção a partes de Minas Gerais.


----------



## 涼宮

Outsider said:


> * 2) Existe alguma paráfrase equivalente à espanhola que seja corrente no português contemporâneo? *
> Sim, usando o verbo "ter" em vez de "haver": "tenho comprado". No entanto, esta não é a tradução mais habitual do espanhol _he comprado_.



Creo que es importante tomar en cuenta la diferencia del uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en el español latino y el español europeo. El uso del pretérito perfeito composto en portugués es prácticamente igual (según sé) al del español latino, es decir, para hablar de una acción en el pasado que repercute o concluye en el presente. Por lo tanto, me parece que decir tenho comprado para traducir ''he comprado'' sería lo habitual en el contexto adecuado. Por ejemplo decir, _não tenho comprado nesta semana o que me pediu/pediu-me_. Y demás usos comunes del tiempo compuesto, _tenho visto muitos filmes este ano_, _ ainda não tenho feito a prova_. ¿Hay diferencia entonces entre el uso del pretérito perfeito composto entre el portugués brasileño y el europeo?


----------



## schrodingerdf

*ciberduvidas .  
com / 
pergunta .
php 
? id = 28721

Amanda Cavalcanti :: Professora de Português :: Cuiabá, Brasil*

*[Resposta]* Os tempos naturais, como lhes chamam Cunha e Cintra na _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, são três: presente, pretérito (passado) e futuro. Destes três, apenas dois, pretérito e futuro, se conjugam como tempos compostos. Por essa razão, os tempos que apresenta não pertencem ao presente mas sim ao pretérito prefeito composto do indicativo.
Dizem-nos as gramáticas que, no caso do tempo em causa, ou seja, no pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo, o auxiliar pode ser* ter* ou *haver* (raro). Dizem-nos também que o auxiliar está no presente e o verbo principal no particípio passado, independentemente de o auxiliar ser *ter* ou *haver* (embora *haver *tenha caído em desuso).
Assim, se substituirmos o presente do verbo *ter* e colocarmos o presente do verbo *haver*, teremos o pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo, conjugado com o verbo *haver*:
«(Eu) hei estudado demais ultimamente.»
«Ela há feito de tudo para passar no vestibular.»
«Não hemos (havemos) conseguido estudar tanto quanto gostaríamos.»
«Já que vocês hão se comportado muito bem, merecem um prêmio.»


eujaconheco . 
blogspot . 
com. 
br /2008 / 04 / uso-dos-tempos-verbais-indicativo-e. 
html

"Na verdade, cometi um erro ao não ser muito claro na minha explanação sobre o pretérito perfeito composto. Nas gramáticas históricas da Língua Portuguesa, é possível notar como construções do tipo "eu hei dito" ou "ela há cantado" - originalmente conhecidas por pretérito perfeito composto - desapareceram gradativamente, alcançando a extinção em meados do século XIX. Dessa forma, as locuções verbais com o auxiliar "ter" + particípio regular (nos casos em que um verbo tem dois particípios), por razões que podem ser devidamente pesquisadas nessas mesmas gramáticas, assumiram a função "moderna" de "pretérito perfeito composto". Note, no entanto, que se perdeu muita da "abrangência" original do uso desse tempo; não posso, portanto, no português contemporâneo, usar o pretérito perfeito composto para referir-me a uma ação que acabei de fazer. Imagine que entrei neste momento na minha casa e disse "tenho entrado em casa"; não faz, obviamente, o menor sentido (num português medieval, diria "hei entrado em casa" em vez de "entrei em casa", pois aquele passado é "mais recente" que este. O nosso atual pretérito perfeito composto serve apenas para expressar uma ação que aconteceu no passado e prolonga-se pelo presente. De qualquer forma, é evidente que os lusófonos criaram - e criam - maneiras de "delimitar" a "longevidade" do pretérito; construções do tipo "Acabei de chegar" substituem, perfeitamente, a tal atribuição original do pretérito perfeito composto."


----------

